# SystemSix still best Cannondale frame?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Or has the Evo finally made a name for itself?

I love my SystemSix. I just hope I never crash or get hit by a car while on it as I would seriously miss it. By far the best frame I have ridden along with a Look 595 Ultra. My CAAD9 is ok and all, but the SystemSix is just a completely different bike all together, even with the same wheels. Happy I listened to some of the more experienced Cannondale guys on here and bought a frame. Definitely the best $450 I have ever spent on a frame. 

So now with reviews out on the Evo, I would lie if I didn't say I was interested. I liked what Peter Denk did at Scott as well as what he has done so far with Cannondale (MTB line). Extensive amount of research and design went into the Evo from what I have read. I love the technology and design. But I am left wondering if it can be any better than my SystemSix? Have I just drunk too much of the KoolAid? I wish my local dealer had an Evo in that I could ride in my size but they don't. 

So is the SystemSix still the best frame? Has anyone had a chance to compare the two? I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

No, I've had a Sys 6 since they came out in 07(the hi-mod yr-Carbon/nude) and a10 Super six Hi-mod and there's no comparison, the Hi-mod is more planted in the rear end, also the front end in the System 6 is way more vague than the Super and the whole bike is less compliant,not to mention the much higher wt. Also the System has the cosmetic corrosion issue around the alum/carbon junction. I would think the 12 Evo is has even better traits than mine.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I hear you. I rode a '11 SS HM for a while and while it was very nice and stiff, I kept comparing it to the SystemSix and wanting to go back to that. The SuperSix was definitely lighter and better at climbing, but the SystemSix just felt more like a rocket when I put the power down. I wonder if the Evo retained some of those characteristics.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The system six rear is stiffer than Super six IMHO, Super is a bit more compliant compare with system six.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

caad10 and super six are both better than the system six IMO. better handling and far more comfortable. the system six was awesome for its time, but things have moved on. every time i take my caad 10 out i am shocked at how good a frame it is.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you got a chance to ride on a Systemsix?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

I've owned a system six so opinion is based on experience.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Having switched directly from a system six to a super six I feel that there isn't a great difference. Maybe it's because I'm not a pro rider putting out pro wattage, but I don't notice a difference in stiffness (and I have a non-HM). Quoted frame weights are almost equal (~1100 grams). The super rides nicer though, still lively but dampens vibrations a little more. However, the difference in ride quality isn't as great as that between 23mm tires at 100psi and 25s at 90!

If they hadn't offered me a "free" super six I wouldn't have traded in my system six. Also, the super six feels just a hair larger even though it measures out the exact same. Don't know what's up with that...


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

*Timeless Cannondale Classic....*

Much LOVE for the SystemSix!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been seeing SystemSix frames going for <$400. Seems like a steal at that point. Especially if you need a cheap crit bike or bad weather bike. Throw on some SRAM Rival parts and your favorite BB30 crank, and that is a solid racing bike with not much money into it. Could probably build a great crit bike for <$1000 if you were willing to go with used parts.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

The System Six is superb, I have no reason to change mine for anything else, hope it lasts forever! Tried lighter frames but they just feel dull


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

System is a keeper I would hold on to it.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

I would like to know where can I get this frame for 400, it seems unrealistic.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

mannymerc said:


> I would like to know where can I get this frame for 400, it seems unrealistic.


Guess you haven't checked out eBay?

$250: Cannondale System Six Frame Fork EXTRAS 56cm Road Bike | eBay

$275: Cannondale System Six Sid&apos;s NYC Team Colors 56cm Made in USA | eBay

$330: Cannondale System Six Frame Fork Crank Sz 56 | eBay

$350: 58cm Cannondale System Six 6 Frame Fork Headset Used | eBay


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

alright....


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*system6*

What is widest rear tire (25? 28mm?) for these?


----------



## casefactor (Jun 23, 2010)

Where does the Six13 rank in the pantheon of great Cannondale frames? I'm looking at a 2005 model with the three carbon tubes as a project bike. What's the consensus on these?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Six13 is also a great frame but it's not as stiff and system is a more stable bike when descent.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Six13 was a good but not great frame. 

The SystemSix is a GREAT frame. Still kicking myself for selling mine.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I also regret selling mine. The hunt continues....again! 

(Looking for 50cm)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Zachariah said:


> I also regret selling mine. The hunt continues....again!
> 
> (Looking for 50cm)





fornaca68 said:


> Six13 was a good but not great frame.
> 
> The SystemSix is a GREAT frame. Still kicking myself for selling mine.


Fornaca & Zac,

My LBS owner will sell his Barloworld frame in a couple of weeks size 48 and will build up a back up bike for the wife with Chrous grouppo can't wait.
Will put up the 48cm super Six frame for sale soon.

New built with Barloworld frame.


----------

